# Going from Black To Blue



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Ok, I'm not talking about a bruise. :act-up: I'm kind of excited. Seems my little Piper is going to be Blue like her Mommy.

I noticed that since we have had her (almost a month and she is almost 16 weeks now) she is getting more charcoal around her mouth and a little under her eyes and has some white or silver hairs under her paws between her pads.

Our wonderful breeder wrote to me this week to see how our Piper is doing and I asked her about this, if any of the other owners of the 10 pups noticed something like this. She still has one female who is going to her mother and one male whom she is keeping. She said her male is doing the same thing and she thinks they will both be Blue! The father is black for the record.

I'm so excited! I love all colors but I'd be thrilled with Blue. If it doesn't happened I'm still thrilled with black.

Has anyone else had a black puppy turn Blue or Silver? I read that they all start out black. I almost feel like I am just seeing things or my imagination is getting the best of me, but others are noticing it now too. What time frame did they turn and how? 

Thanks for any light shed on this subject!


----------



## DoeValley Poodles (Jun 12, 2010)

Your pup looks blue to me! She will continue to lighten and may take years to fully clear. My 4+yr old light blue is still changing.


----------



## lauren&sophie (Jul 1, 2011)

what exactly is the difference between blue and black??


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

This is Piper's mother. She is blue.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

We're in the same boat. Ours was black as could be and then I started seeing a little lighter color around his mouth as his face hair started growing back in from being groomed. His siblings that started black were clearly silvers once they were groomed but our puppy's face was still black until later. My husband really wanted a black and so is disappointed but I think it's pretty neat myself! Our boy is about the same age as yours so I guess we'll get to watch them clear together!


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

My husband feels the same way. I told him the blues are rare but he doesn't care. I think blue will be easier to photograph! LOL I'm a photographer and boy she comes out like a black blob and flash just washes her out.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, When I was talking to the Breeder about Standard Poodles, you see at first I was looking at the reds and she said that sometime a Poodle will start out as a red, but may fade to an apricot. So when I decided to get Fallen AKA Smiley, she told me when he was born that he was all black, by the time I saw a picture of him when he was 4 months he had silver on his muzzle, legs and had a blue color on his back, tail and around his neck. He is so wonderful. Whatever color you end up with, your pup will still be gorgeous. Today when I went to one of our groomer sister store, they had a beautiful male poodle, he was 7 years old and a silver, just like my dog. As your pup changes make sure you take pictures.


----------



## lauren&sophie (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats so neat how they change! Our breeder told us that she looks like she'll be all black. I do notice in the sun sometimes she has a little brown tint to her but I think its just the sun.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

My mom and my sister's poodles went from black to blue. And don't all silver poodles start out black? My sable poodle (Pippin) was all black when he was born and slowly changed so that he looked like a calico cat--right up until his first official groom. I have a great pic but no idea how to post it here. Maybe I can incorporate it into my Sig. (And there he is on the far right!) 

And I love her name---PIPER!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

All silvers and blues appear black as pups. You can tell a silver much quicker then a blue I believe - or they clear quicker.

Your pup looks blue. I love blues!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rowan said:


> My mom and my sister's poodles went from black to blue. And don't all silver poodles start out black? My sable poodle (Pippin) was all black when he was born and slowly changed so that he looked like a calico cat--right up until his first official groom. I have a great pic but no idea how to post it here. Maybe I can incorporate it into my Sig. (And there he is on the far right!)
> 
> And I love her name---PIPER!!!!


Rowan, Piper is so cute, LOL


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

I noticed that Fallen has a lot more silver appearing and he does have some brown on his ears, so I guess your right.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

itzfoxfire58 said:


> Rowan, Piper is so cute, LOL


Thank you! He's Pippin though, not Piper.  It's funny though because he gets called "Pipper" at the vet all the time. I'm not sure if they just misspell his name or what! LOL He was a _really _cute puppy--after his first groom he looked like he does in the pic next to Brandy. He's still got some black and caramel tones but he's mostly blonde. 

I really love that name though (Piper). Geneva needs to get "Prue" and "Phoebe" next (and maybe "Paige") ie., _Charmed_!


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

It does seem the silvers are more obvious earlier on. Our breeder knew that a couple were silvers almost immediately and a couple others were obviously going to be silver by the time they had their first groom at 8 weeks. But he thought Guinness was a black at that time. It took another month before we started seeing signs and they are still subtle. I think it is just so cool!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Thank you! He's Pippin though, not Piper.  It's funny though because he gets called "Pipper" at the vet all the time. I'm not sure if they just misspell his name or what! LOL He was a _really _cute puppy--after his first groom he looked like he does in the pic next to Brandy. He's still got some black and caramel tones but he's mostly blonde.
> 
> I really love that name though (Piper). Geneva needs to get "Prue" and "Phoebe" next (and maybe "Paige") ie., _Charmed_!


I don't know why but when I looked at the name last night I saw Piper LOL. Thats funny about Charmed.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine started out black, though the breeder said she knew she was going to blue (no clue how really) it took her 4 years before she was her true blue color and somewhere in those first 4 years she was brown before clearing to blue.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

This thread is pretty old, but very informative . I'm wondering if anyone here could tell me if Sprout might end up blue or silver?

The breeder told me that he would be black like his mother. His mom is all black except she has a bit of brown on the edges of her fur and behind her ears. Sprout is exactly the same way except he also had 10 white hairs on his belly when he was born.

Now he has a little 'soul patch' on his face and is starting to grow more white hairs on his side and in his groin region....

Does this mean he could be turning blue or silver? He's 8 months old. I haven't shaved his face so I'm not sure what color his skin is under there, but when I part the hair it looks like it could be light...


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

How do you tell the difference between blue and bad black? I've seen a couple of old threads mentioning the difference but none really explained how to tell. Tesla's breeder told me she was blue - and comparing her and her black littermates, the only difference is her face was much lighter. They all have shaved faces so the color differences were easy to spot, but the rest of the body looked the same. Now, I'm finding lighter hairs on her chin and her feet - almost white/silvery. The rest of her still looks pretty black to me though. I'm taking her for her first full body trim tomorrow, so she might look completely different when that's over. We'll see.


----------

